# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Big cats where not to be today but the 4-15 lb range was crazy. Several double and one triple hook up today was insane. A 17 3/4 inch convict bass was caught as well. Maybe 25 fish in 6 hrs made the morning fly. Odd they liked the 6 foot of water best.. 
Day was nice and fish O Plenty. 

Also saw the space lab fly over. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

